# Solved: Fatal Exception 0E @ 0167:BFF9DFFF / Mmtask General Protection Fault



## TechKidBT (Mar 28, 2005)

A customer is having trouble with a Fatal Exception Error in Win98SE. The entire problem starts when AVG AntiVirus does its automatic daily virus scan. This runs early in the morning. She uses Outlook Express to get her email. Later on, when she shuts the computer off, a white error box appears:

mmtask
An error has occurred in your program. To keep working, yada yada yada. It gives u the option to ignore or close. Ignore doesn't work. When you click close, it comes up with a BSOD:

Windows
A fatal exception 0E has occurred at 0167:BFF9DFFF. The current application has been terminated. I hit enter, and then get another white error box:

Mmtask
MMTASK caused a general protection fault in module mmsystem.dll at 0004:00000d32.

At this point the computer locks up. I can CAD and end rundll32 which gets me back onto the desktop, but everything crashes. I've looked up a few leads, but no avail. Any suggestions?


----------



## bradly (Feb 11, 2005)

Open up system.ini with notepad.
In the [boot] section, make sure "DRIVERS=MMSYSTEM.DLL" is in there.

If not, add it and reboot.

Try that.


----------



## bradly (Feb 11, 2005)

oops... forgot to mention.

Open MSCONFIG and uncheck "AVG7_CC". Reboot.
AVG will still work fine, but this has caused errors with win98.


----------



## TechKidBT (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks bradly, I tried disabling the control center, and the line "drivers=mmsystem.dll power.drv" was listed in system.ini, but the system still crashes. I'm going to try disabling everything in startup, see if there is a software conflict somewhere.


----------



## TechKidBT (Mar 28, 2005)

***UPDATE - Problem Solved (Sort of)***

The cause of all this is AVG 7.0. When the automatic scan runs, the computer crashes. A ton of Win98/98SE/ME users have this problem. You have to disable the automatic scans and updates, and disable avg7_cc.


----------



## bradly (Feb 11, 2005)

Yes, i've noticed that since AVG7 came out, it had problems with win9x machines.

Another free one is Avast: http://www.avast.com/eng/down_home.html

I've never used it, so I can't comment on it.. but many members of this forum like it.


----------



## TechKidBT (Mar 28, 2005)

Ok, maybe I'll try that one.


----------

